# Is the iPhone 7 camera the end of DSLRs?



## nerwin (Sep 6, 2016)

The iPhone 7 will be announced tomorrow and everyone is raving about the new "dual lens" camera system that Apple has been developing which I guess is suppose to be just as good if not better than a DSLR or could it just simply be a gimmick? or could it be the end of DSLRs?

I guess we'll find out tomorrow...I'm scared


----------



## sashbar (Sep 6, 2016)

It is the end of photography.  It will be called iphography from now on.  I am deleting my archives.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 6, 2016)

Complete nonsense.

Joe


----------



## nerwin (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah..I guess I should reformat my hard drives and give it all up and bow down to the iPhone 7's superior than all camera that has ever existed dual lens technology.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2016)

You're going to have to show me some pretty serious proof that ANY iPhone lens can match, let alone beat one of my 2.8 Nikon primes or tele-zooms!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2016)

nerwin said:


> The iPhone 7 will be announced tomorrow and everyone is raving about the new "dual lens" camera system that Apple has been developing which I guess is suppose to be just as good if not better than a DSLR or could it just simply be a gimmick? or could it be the end of DSLRs?
> 
> I guess we'll find out tomorrow...I'm scared



Yes.  Absolutely.  Case closed.  Absolutely no further point in ever posting another thread of this kind ever again.  Moving right along...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 6, 2016)

Must............. convert............... all................... image files.............. to................................................... iraw.........................


----------



## nerwin (Sep 6, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Must............. convert............... all................... image files.............. to................................................... iraw.........................



Is that what Apple is going to call the raw files in IOS10? iRaw? Hahahaha


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 6, 2016)

nerwin said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Must............. convert............... all................... image files.............. to................................................... iraw.........................
> ...



Ithat's iwhat iI iheard.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 6, 2016)

nerwin said:


> The iPhone 7 will be announced tomorrow and everyone is raving about the new "dual lens" camera system that Apple has been developing which I guess is suppose to be just as good if not better than a DSLR or could it just simply be a gimmick? or could it be the end of DSLRs?
> 
> I guess we'll find out tomorrow...I'm scared


----------



## sashbar (Sep 6, 2016)

Its time to get used to iPerture, DoiF,  Shutter iSpeed and Dynamic iRange (which is the slimmest range of all).


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 6, 2016)

sashbar said:


> Its time to get used to iPerture®, DoiF®,  Shutter iSpeed® and Dynamic iRange® (which is the slimmest range of all).



All we need to do is, as a group, register all the trade words preceeded by the letter i, then Apple will be screwed. 

iPhoto®.....iViewfinder®.......iChimp®.......iHDR®.....iCamera®......iLens®........


----------



## nerwin (Sep 6, 2016)

480sparky said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Its time to get used to iPerture®, DoiF®,  Shutter iSpeed® and Dynamic iRange® (which is the slimmest range of all).
> ...



Isn't iPhoto real?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Isn't iPhoto real?



We'll find out soon enough when they force us to sell our DSLR's and drag us off to reeducation camp.

Dibs on the top bunk, BTW


----------



## sashbar (Sep 6, 2016)

480sparky said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Its time to get used to iPerture®, DoiF®,  Shutter iSpeed® and Dynamic iRange® (which is the slimmest range of all).
> ...




I have registered iBokeh.  Can retire now.


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2016)

nerwin said:


> The iPhone 7 will be announced tomorrow and everyone is raving about the new "dual lens" camera system that Apple has been developing which I guess is suppose to be just as good if not better than a DSLR or could it just simply be a gimmick? or could it be the end of DSLRs?
> 
> I guess we'll find out tomorrow...I'm scared


Don't be scared.

Actually at least 1 report says: A dual-lens iPhone 7: 3 reasons you don't want it -- and 2 why you do


> (Technically they're dual camera modules, not lenses, or multi-aperture technology.) Apple's execution likely is built on technology from its acquisition of Israel-based LinX last year . . .


And then says:


> *A dual-lens system doesn't guarantee better results than a single-sensor system.* For instance,in objective testing, the dual-lens Huawei P9 and LG G5 don't deliver unambiguously better photo quality than some of their single-lens competitors. And it looks like the relevant iPhone 7's camera will be supplied by LG, though if recent leaked photos are correct, it won't be the same modules as those of the G5.
> *It probably won't help with video.* Low-light video is still a problem for the iPhone, and as far as I can tell, no dual-camera systems address any video improvements.
> *The current available technologies have half-baked zoom quality.* While the computational zoom of dual-module cameras is a definite improvement over ugly digital zoom, it's still only partway to where it could be. If Apple puts the current technology in the iPhone 7 whatever-it's-called, you'll be stuck with it when better implementations become available in the near future. With Android, so many phones arrive each year that there's always something better; with Apple, you have to wait a year to see what's next -- and it will likely get leapfrogged again soon.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 6, 2016)

KmH said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > The iPhone 7 will be announced tomorrow and everyone is raving about the new "dual lens" camera system that Apple has been developing which I guess is suppose to be just as good if not better than a DSLR or could it just simply be a gimmick? or could it be the end of DSLRs?
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## nerwin (Sep 6, 2016)

480sparky said:


>



I just watched that this morning and I think Tony is right in a way. I mean...I did ditch my Sony RX100 M3 for my Samsung S7 afterall. Haha but its certainly no replacement for a DSLR.


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Sep 6, 2016)

Remember "Silly rabbit, Kix are for kids!"? So are camera phones.


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Sep 6, 2016)

"Real men don't use camera phones!"


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Sep 6, 2016)

Does Batman carry a camera phone on his utility belt?


----------



## Deleted member 215987 (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't know, but Superman has one with X-ray vision!


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 6, 2016)

nerwin said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You watched it?!!! Are you in therapy? Should we be calling someone to check on you?

Joe


----------



## nerwin (Sep 6, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Well Tony gave one of my photos a pick, so I'm awesome now.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 6, 2016)

riverrat373 said:


> "Real men don't use camera phones!"



I think camera phones are very capable devices. Sure, they are no match against a real camera but for something that you always have on you, it's very valuable. Ever since getting a "real" smartphone, it actually kind of restarted my creativeness.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 6, 2016)

nerwin said:


> riverrat373 said:
> 
> 
> > "Real men don't use camera phones!"
> ...


I always have underwear on, but I don't use them as a sweat band around my forehead.  I suppose I could, but I don't.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 6, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > riverrat373 said:
> ...



So your not suppose to use sweat bands as underwear? I didn't get that memo.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 6, 2016)

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


This might be a good look for you.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 6, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



No way. That's a Mac.


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 6, 2016)

I dont want to waste money on the feature that everybody can pester me 24/7.

And about a camera that you can have always on you, I call mine "Ricoh GR" and its awesome. Not that awesome that it would make real system cameras superflous, but pretty good at what it does.


----------



## spiralout462 (Sep 6, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> I dont want to waste money on the feature that everybody can pester me 24/7.
> 
> And about a camera that you can have always on you, I call mine "Ricoh GR" and its awesome. Not that awesome that it would make real system cameras superflous, but pretty good at what it does.



I want one of them!!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 7, 2016)

You guys are late to the party.

I already bought my iPhone 8 from Alibaba
And sold all my DSLRs stuff to some guy from Nigeria who said it was worthless so I had to pay him to take it off my hands.  But if you send me all of your DSLRs stuff then you won't have to worry how obsolete it will become.  I'll take care of it for you.  Just think how liberating it will be with no gear bag, no additional lighting, no additional anything. Just an iPhone in your pocket to do everything a DSLRs should have been able to make.

Who keeps posting this stuff?
Over and over again?


----------



## sashbar (Sep 7, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> I dont want to waste money on the feature that everybody can pester me 24/7.
> 
> And about a camera that you can have always on you, I call mine "Ricoh GR" and its awesome. Not that awesome that it would make real system cameras superflous, but pretty good at what it does.




Nice to see another GR owner.  Awesome camera.  Sooo underrated.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 7, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> You guys are late to the party.
> 
> I already bought my iPhone 8 from Alibaba
> And sold all my DSLRs stuff to some guy from Nigeria who said it was worthless so I had to pay him to take it off my hands.  But if you send me all of your DSLRs stuff then you won't have to worry how obsolete it will become.  I'll take care of it for you.  Just think how liberating it will be with no gear bag, no additional lighting, no additional anything. Just an iPhone in your pocket to do everything a DSLRs should have been able to make.
> ...



Look, I have read recently from one esteemed, top class photographer, that often camera is not needed, it is enough for a man just to see things. So you can send me your gear and you will have the luxury to see it all instead of being busy with your buttons and stuff.  THAT is what I call liberating.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 7, 2016)

So the iPhone 7 can make bokeh...software simulated of course. Yeah, that's going to look awesome.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 7, 2016)

nerwin said:


> So the iPhone 7 can make bokeh...software simulated of course. Yeah, that's going to look awesome.



You mean it can simulate extra background blur. Bokeh is a unique characteristic of a specific lens. If you're going to simulate it in software then what specific lens are you trying to simulate -- an Imagon, a Zeiss Sonnar, an Apo-telyte?

Joe


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 7, 2016)

..


Ysarex said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > So the iPhone 7 can make bokeh...software simulated of course. Yeah, that's going to look awesome.
> ...


Nothing software can't already simulate even on cell phones.
(sorry about the popups from this page) => How to Create Depth of Field In iPhone Photography

even the Samsung Galaxy 5 has some software built in ==>


----------



## nerwin (Sep 7, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > So the iPhone 7 can make bokeh...software simulated of course. Yeah, that's going to look awesome.
> ...



See for yourself. Its toward the bottom of the post.

iPhone 7 and 7 Plus Announced: Dual Cameras for Zoom and Bokeh

Is it just me or does it look cheesy?


----------



## sashbar (Sep 7, 2016)

nerwin said:


> So the iPhone 7 can make bokeh...software simulated of course. Yeah, that's going to look awesome.



iBokeh. All rights reserved


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 7, 2016)

iEverything


----------



## nerwin (Sep 7, 2016)

Remember Linksys iPhone?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2016)

And what are today's iPhone 7 news articles all talking about - _no headphone jack_.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 7, 2016)

KmH said:


> And what are today's iPhone 7 news articles all talking about - _no headphone jack_.



But they want you to buy AirBuds!


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 7, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



As I suspected -- they just don't know what the word bokeh means. This is a common error in the pop-fauxtog vernacular. Bokeh is not an out-of-focus blurred background. Here's where they get confused:

_"Apple engineers are also working on bringing shallow depth of field to the iPhone camera. Using the 2 camera system in the iPhone 7 Plus, engineers are working on creating a depth map to keep subjects in focus and to artificially blur the background. There’s a new “Portrait” style in the camera app that adds a Depth Effect to your photos of people. You’ll be able to see a live preview of the bokeh in the background of your shots."_

"...shallow depth of field" is not bokeh.
"...to artificially blur the background" is creating artificial background blur -- which is not bokeh.
They're using the word bokeh incorrectly to refer to the blur caused by shallow DOF.

Apple is using software to simulate the blur we see from shallow depth of field. They are not trying to simulate bokeh. The fauxtography writers at PetaPixel are smoking something or they've been watching Tony Northrup videos.

Joe

P.S. To understand what bokeh is: Kiev Cameras


----------



## nerwin (Sep 7, 2016)

I know the difference between background blur and bokeh.  Everyone wants bokeh. Bokehlicious. I mean..Nikon even made lenses with defocus control to change the way out of focus elements "bokeh" look. 

But unfortunately...people confuse (myself included sometimes) background separation with bokeh.  You can take a portrait with a fast 300mm 2.8 and completely make the background blurred out without any bokeh. 

But Apple did use bokeh in their photo to represent their new shallow depth of field function.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 7, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I know the difference between background blur and bokeh.  Everyone wants bokeh. Bokehlicious. I mean..Nikon even made lenses with defocus control to change the way out of focus elements "bokeh" look.
> 
> But unfortunately...people confuse (myself included sometimes) background separation with bokeh.  You can take a portrait with a fast 300mm 2.8 and completely make the background blurred out without any bokeh.



*No you can't*. Bokeh is the visible character of the background blur and is always present when background blur is present. Bokeh is not the blur itself. Bokeh is also not blurred highlights that reflect the shape of the lens aperture.



nerwin said:


> But Apple did use bokeh in their photo to represent their new shallow depth of field function.



To the extent that they are simulating the performance of lenses then their simulated blur will have bokeh characteristics. It's just that a specific bokeh is not what they're trying to achieve; they're trying to simulate shallow DOF.

Joe


----------



## nerwin (Sep 7, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I know the difference between background blur and bokeh.  Everyone wants bokeh. Bokehlicious. I mean..Nikon even made lenses with defocus control to change the way out of focus elements "bokeh" look.
> ...



Ok, I'm stupid. But this happens when you type "bokeh" in google image search bokeh - Google Search

Everyone is going to refer to that as bokeh whether it's right or not.

I see it all the time from comments on Flickr "oh nice bokeh" "Oh nice DOF" - When they say nice bokeh, they are referring to the "blurred highlights that reflect the shape of the lens aperture". But when they oh nice DOF, they are usually referring to the shallow depth of field whether it has "blurred highlights that reflect the shape of the lens aperture" or not.

So WHAT is the best overall term to use that represents the shallow depth of field that is created by the lens?


----------



## table1349 (Sep 7, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I know the difference between background blur and bokeh.  Everyone wants bokeh. Bokehlicious. I mean..Nikon even made lenses with defocus control to change the way out of focus elements "bokeh" look.
> 
> But unfortunately...people confuse (myself included sometimes) background separation with bokeh.  You can take a portrait with a fast 300mm 2.8 and completely make the background blurred out without any bokeh.
> 
> But Apple did use bokeh in their photo to represent their new shallow depth of field function.


To add to what Joe said, the bokeh from the 300 f2.8 is fabulous.  As rich and smooth as the 85 f1.2.  I know, I own a 300 f2.8 as well as the 85 f1.2.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 7, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I know the difference between background blur and bokeh.  Everyone wants bokeh. Bokehlicious. I mean..Nikon even made lenses with defocus control to change the way out of focus elements "bokeh" look.
> ...



So would you say the 300 2.8 and 85 1.2 is bokehlicious?!


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 7, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



I did say it was a common error. Welcome to photography. Try typing "lens perspective compression" into Google and see what you get. Reconcile that with this fact: Perspective in photography is not a function of lens focal length.

We can start working on a long list......

Story for you: I was young once like you and photography (and women of course) was all I lived for. Wound up working behind the counter at a camera store in the 70s. The guy who ran the store was an excellent photographer and knew his stuff. My first awakening happened one afternoon when I was showing the DOF calculator on a lens to a customer. The common rule of thumb that DOF distributes around the focus plane 1/3 front and 2/3 back had been taught to me by then and I had accepted it. But as I looked at that scale it hit me. Woah! that's not a 1/3 -- 2/3 distribution. So I went back later and asked the boss. He reached behind his desk and pulled down a book -- _The Leica Manual_ (this was like the 1940s edition). He handed it to me and said you'll find your answer in there -- do the math. I did. Then I asked, OK, what else have I been taught wrong?

We can start working on a long list......... Ever heard of the exposure triangle? That's a good place to start.



nerwin said:


> I see it all the time from comments on Flickr "oh nice bokeh" "Oh nice DOF" - When they say nice bokeh, they are referring to the "blurred highlights that reflect the shape of the lens aperture". But when they oh nice DOF, they are usually referring to the shallow depth of field whether it has "blurred highlights that reflect the shape of the lens aperture" or not.
> 
> So WHAT is the best overall term to use that represents the shallow depth of field that is created by the lens?



Shallow depth of field seems to work.

Joe


----------



## KmH (Sep 8, 2016)

So that thing on the end of my arm is a hand?
No wonder people looked at me weird when I called it a foot.
Who knew?


----------



## Designer (Sep 8, 2016)

nerwin said:


> See for yourself. Its toward the bottom of the post.
> 
> iPhone 7 and 7 Plus Announced: Dual Cameras for Zoom and Bokeh
> 
> Is it just me or does it look cheesy?


(quote) _"Apple engineers are also working on bringing shallow depth of field to the iPhone camera. Using the 2 camera system in the iPhone 7 Plus, engineers are working on creating a depth map to keep subjects in focus and to artificially blur the background.

There’s a new “Portrait” style in the camera app that adds a Depth Effect to your photos of people. You’ll be able to see a live preview of the bokeh in the background of your shots."
_
I do wonder why they named it "Portrait" style.  

So now everyone with an iPhone7 can blur the background and make "professional" portraits!  The pros might as well sell their formerly professional equipment while they can still get cents on the dollar for it.


----------



## Designer (Sep 8, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Ok, I'm stupid. But this happens when you type "bokeh" in google image search bokeh - Google Search
> 
> Everyone is going to refer to that as bokeh whether it's right or not.


No, you're not stupid.

The definitions of words are constantly changing.  It is not by accident.

Try to find a correct definition of "inflation".  

I've got some old dictionaries dating back to the 1940's in which the definition is seen in flux.  Since then all modern dictionaries have the incorrect modern definition.  

All done on purpose.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 8, 2016)

nerwin said:


> The iPhone 7 will be announced tomorrow and everyone is raving about the new "dual lens" camera system that Apple has been developing which I guess is suppose to be just as good if not better than a DSLR or could it just simply be a gimmick? or could it be the end of DSLRs?
> 
> I guess we'll find out tomorrow...I'm scared


who is everyone?
and please don't say "many, many great people are telling you this"

But the important thing is .. do *YOU* think the iPhone will be better than *YOUR* DLSR for what *YOU* use it for?
If so, then buy the iPhone 7 and sell your d600 then you won't have to worry about the demise of the DSLR any more.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 8, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > The iPhone 7 will be announced tomorrow and everyone is raving about the new "dual lens" camera system that Apple has been developing which I guess is suppose to be just as good if not better than a DSLR or could it just simply be a gimmick? or could it be the end of DSLRs?
> ...



Well most of all them were from Apple fanboy blogs so go figure I guess..


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 8, 2016)

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


I think that categorizes itself as a "cult" type following.

everything Apple does is great.  I still remember when they originally relocated the earbud port.  All the "OOO"'s and AAAh's like it was some magical thing.  Now they just got rid of it.

I was like .. "so what"?  Now I have to put my iphone upside down in a cupholder when i"m charging it or have it plugged into my phone connector.

Go check the Android blogs and see what they think.  Apple is late to the game for camera functions.

you still haven't answered the important question ... do *YOU* think the iPhone will be better than *YOUR* DLSR for what *YOU* use it for?


----------



## nerwin (Sep 8, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



No, I don't think the iPhone is better than my DSLR lol.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 8, 2016)

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > ... you still haven't answered the important question ... do *YOU* think the iPhone will be better than *YOUR* DLSR for what *YOU* use it for?
> ...


And thus the answer to your thread topic.

I see camera phones taking pics with great DOF, and software to blur out everything but the subject (oh wait, you already can since the Samsung 5).  But will it offer the same blur as 9 curved aperture blades?  Will anyone really notice ?


----------



## nerwin (Sep 8, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



I can tell the difference between fake and real blur. It's quite obvious.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 8, 2016)

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


but most non-photogs can't.   So for them, they now have a "professional cell phone that can kill a DSLR".  Just look at instagram.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 8, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


This is what I get when I type Bokeh into Google Search.

bo·keh
bōˈkā/
_noun_
PHOTOGRAPHY

the visual quality of the out-of-focus areas of a photographic image, especially as rendered by a particular lens.
"a quick, visual survey of the foreground and background bokeh of a variety of lenses"


----------



## table1349 (Sep 8, 2016)

KmH said:


> So that thing on the end of my arm is a hand?
> No wonder people looked at me weird when I called it a foot.
> Who knew?


Well try this.  Sounds like you have Athletes Palm.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 8, 2016)

I honestly think phones today are equally decent, it all comes down to preference and price.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 8, 2016)

Some how I just don't see the iPhone Sport catching on.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 9, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Some how I just don't see the iPhone Sport catching on.
> View attachment 127277



That might not fit in your pocket.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 9, 2016)

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Some how I just don't see the iPhone Sport catching on.
> ...



Is that an Iphone sport in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 11, 2016)

nerwin said:


> The iPhone 7 will be announced tomorrow and everyone is raving about the new "dual lens" camera system that Apple has been developing which I guess is suppose to be just as good if not better than a DSLR or could it just simply be a gimmick? or could it be the end of DSLRs?
> 
> I guess we'll find out tomorrow...I'm scared



Strikes me as a bit of a straw man to be honest.  Of course the iphone7/7+ isn't going to replace your (or my) DSLR.  That doesn't mean that it or any other smartphone isn't capable of taking decent photos.  

Case in point, a good friend of mine who I shoot with in the lake district shot this with a smartphone and processed it on his phone with snapseed.  

mark littlejohn on Twitter

Look through his timeline - he is a very very good photographer (won Take a View UK Landscape photographer of the Year a few years ago) and regularly takes and posts pics taken with his smartphone.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 11, 2016)

nerwin said:


> The iPhone 7 will be announced tomorrow and everyone is raving about the new "dual lens" camera system that Apple has been developing which I guess is suppose to be just as good if not better than a DSLR or could it just simply be a gimmick? or could it be the end of DSLRs?
> 
> I guess we'll find out tomorrow...I'm scared


It's just the usual rubbish Apple marketing rhetoric.


----------



## KenC (Sep 12, 2016)

Is there some way I could get a dollar every time someone predicts the death of the SLR?  Even a quarter would be pretty good ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## dannylightning (Sep 14, 2016)

I saw some reviews of the new iphone camera and some photos taken with it that the reviewers were raving about,    they photos did not look very good to me.    the images looked kind of soft and the bokeh was not that great IMO and stuff like that.    plus you have very little optical zoom.

these things can not replace a DSLR,   they may be nice for a pocket cameras to get some descent photos when all you have is your phone but well, they do not seem to be any match for a DSLR


----------



## bboyzala (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah marketing at its finest. Although I love my iPhone I'll never replace my DSLR for it lol


http://fotosby.justinzalameda.com


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 17, 2016)

I wonder how many Congolese slaves, men, women and children, it took to mine the Coltan that went into all the iPhone 7s that were sold today around the world.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 17, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> I wonder how many Congolese slaves, men, women and children, it took to mine the Coltan that went into all the iPhone 7s that were sold today around the world.



Do you sincerely care or are you just being contrary?


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 17, 2016)

chuasam said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many Congolese slaves, men, women and children, it took to mine the Coltan that went into all the iPhone 7s that were sold today around the world.
> ...



Well as an Apple/ any other electronic gismo user and a westerner I don't really as it doesn't affect me directly. I would say that that is true for 99% of the population of wealthy countries.

As a Human I am again reminded that money, as it always has, trumps ethics and everything else


----------



## chuasam (Sep 17, 2016)

BananaRepublic said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > BananaRepublic said:
> ...



You might enjoy this short story "the ones who walk away from omelas"
http://engl210-deykute.wikispaces.umb.edu/file/view/omelas.pdf


----------



## nerwin (Sep 19, 2016)

I just saw this when reading an article, I laughed a little.

He's a professional photographer and he can't take as good photos as the iPhone 7 Plus with the Canon 5D? That makes no sense (possible troll maybe?).






I've been checking out some full resolution photos that were taken with the new iPhones and I don't see how they are dslr quality. I don't understand it...


----------



## chuasam (Sep 20, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I just saw this when reading an article, I laughed a little.
> 
> He's a professional photographer and he can't take as good photos as the iPhone 7 Plus with the Canon 5D? That makes no sense (possible troll maybe?).
> 
> ...



Apple reality distortion field.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 20, 2016)

Sports Illustrated photographer with the iPhone 7

iPhone 7 Plus: Get your first look at photos from the new camera


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 20, 2016)

You can get decent images, VERY decent images from ANY camera.  It's all about working to the best of the camera's capability, and shooting in good light.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 20, 2016)

the exif had ISO 20 .... so pretty good low light for that sensor correlated to what though ...


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 21, 2016)

chuasam said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many Congolese slaves, men, women and children, it took to mine the Coltan that went into all the iPhone 7s that were sold today around the world.
> ...


Well, if anybody happends to care: Home - Fairphone


----------



## Braineack (Sep 21, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> the exif had ISO 20 .... so pretty good low light for that sensor correlated to what though ...



Take a large sub-par photo, run a lot of NR through it, reduce the file size to a thumbnail, adding sharpening, and convince all your friends you can take good pictures too!


----------



## bboyzala (Sep 22, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Sports Illustrated photographer with the iPhone 7
> 
> iPhone 7 Plus: Get your first look at photos from the new camera



Now this is interesting. I'm not against the iPhone taking good photos, but from the looks of everything it seems pretty damn good. I believe there will always be a field for the professional photo gear but these are good too 


http://fotosby.justinzalameda.com


----------



## Braineack (Sep 22, 2016)

bboyzala said:


> Now this is interesting. I'm not against the iPhone taking good photos, but from the looks of everything it seems pretty damn good. I believe there will always be a field for the professional photo gear but these are good too




you think the shot with the cheerleaders looks good?

do you also think bugs bunny looks like a real rabbit?



No, they really don't look bad, but they are specifically processed to look good on a tiny little rinky-dink screen.  they look good for CELL PHONE pictures; it's all relative.


----------



## bboyzala (Sep 22, 2016)

Braineack said:


> bboyzala said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is interesting. I'm not against the iPhone taking good photos, but from the looks of everything it seems pretty damn good. I believe there will always be a field for the professional photo gear but these are good too
> ...



Yeah that's what I'm saying. Never going to replace DSLRs. It's just interesting. Don't need to be an asshole


http://fotosby.justinzalameda.com


----------



## Braineack (Sep 22, 2016)

not being an asshole; being jovial, silly, playful, etc.


chill.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 23, 2016)

Yep, we're doomed. 

Here's a First Look at Apple’s Fake Bokeh 'Portrait' Mode, Available Now


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2016)

My iPhone 6 with iOS 10 shooting sports


----------



## nerwin (Sep 23, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> My iPhone 6 with iOS 10 shooting sports
> View attachment 127903



I bet a Nikon D5 + 70-200 2.8 coulden't even do that.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 23, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> My iPhone 6 with iOS 10 shooting sports
> View attachment 127903


PRO


----------



## Braineack (Sep 23, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Yep, we're doomed.
> 
> Here's a First Look at Apple’s Fake Bokeh 'Portrait' Mode, Available Now




FWIW my Samsung G5 has had this feature for quite a while.   They dont just try to sell a phone/is based on a few lines of code by some bored programmer.

it also can combine a stack of photos to bring everything in focus.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 23, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Take a large sub-par photo, run a lot of NR through it, reduce the file size to a thumbnail, adding sharpening, and convince all your friends you can take good pictures too!



Your telling me this NOW?  After I spent a couple of grand on a DSLR and lenses?

Wow.. you suck.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 23, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> My iPhone 6 with iOS 10 shooting sports
> View attachment 127903



Ha ha prefect example of it's not the camera its who's using it that's makes the difference


----------



## nerwin (Sep 24, 2016)

Check these out.

iPhone 7 Plus Portraits

If anyone think the software bokeh render from the iPhone 7 Plus is of DSLR quality, they are out of their minds. Its just looks ridiculous. It literally looks like something I can add myself using photoshop. 

I don't know about you..but I find the photos without the fake bokeh a lot more better.


----------



## jamiebonline (Sep 25, 2016)

It's kind of like saying the latest smart car on the market makes everything from Toyota to Porsche redundant.

In one way, things are changing. Who looks at your pictures? Where do they see them? Two good questions to ask. The answers in most cases is ''normal, non-photography-critic or gear-experienced people'' and ''their phone or tablet'' I believe it's the case for more and more people now. I think everyone has a border on what they tolerate in terms of the IQ of the gear they use. Other factors too I know but just talking IQ here. I remember getting a used Olympus compact camera that shoots raw a few years back. In its time it was aimed at the enthusiast market and was supposed to compete with dslrs. It was about 600 dollars new. I remember looking at the pictures from it and just thinking they were not good enough. We all have a level of good enough. It has to do with experience and the desire to meet the highest level we know. For some a kit lens is fine but after they try a couple of primes they will probably not want to go back.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 25, 2016)

I dunno iphone7 images are starting to look as good as I remember from my MVC-FD73...


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 10, 2016)

Matt Granger just started a new series ....






He says one shouldnt spoil what camera he uses, but there seems to be no spoiler tag in this forum, so I'll have to improvise.

<<<< WARNING: SPOILER AHEAD !!! >>>>












<<<< SPOILER >>>>

Dont read this if you dont want to be spoiled. You've been warned !

And even if I only loaded the video with 320p, I still noticed the image quality wasnt so great, at least in some shots, but confusingly it wasnt consistent either.

Well he uses misinformation. He's not using a specific camera, but a class of cameras. Smartphones.

Specifically he's claiming "todays smartphones can produce better image quality than medium format cameras 15 years ago".

Which is one of the most stupid things I've heard in a long time. Smartphones cannot even match the image quality of medium format cameras 50 years ago, let alone 15 years ago. The friggin photos of Apollo 11 from the moon are far superior in image quality to anything I've seen out of smartphones.

I mean, seriously.

OK, maybe the upcoming multisensor cameras might manage to match the image quality of old film medium format cameras. Not sure about that.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 10, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> Matt Granger just started a new series ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen some scanned negatives that I swear were taken with a full frame DSLR. 

Film is no slouch. 

A tiny little camera sensor in a phone is not better than medium format film camera.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 11, 2016)

Spoiler: HEY GUESS WHAT?!


----------



## table1349 (Oct 11, 2016)

One thing for certain, the Galaxy Note 7 is one hot camera with a phone attached.  Literally

Samsung permanently stops Galaxy Note 7 production - BBC News


----------



## nerwin (Oct 11, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> One thing for certain, the Galaxy Note 7 is one hot camera with a phone attached.  Literally
> 
> Samsung permanently stops Galaxy Note 7 production - BBC News



Yeah, its really unfortunate.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 11, 2016)

My money says if they just turned everything off except the Phone components then the PHONE would probably work just fine.  But then the Millennials would go into vapor lock as they would actually have to have conversations with people instead of texting, sending pictures etc.  The horror of it all.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 12, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Check these out.
> 
> iPhone 7 Plus Portraits
> 
> ...



it's crazy
my $100 camera with "true" bokeh looks better (IMO)
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*
when will people stop buying these ridiculous faux cameras


----------



## table1349 (Oct 12, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Check these out.
> ...


They don't.  They buy a PHONE with a camera built in.   Still using your shoe phone are you Maxwell?


----------



## nerwin (Oct 12, 2016)

I bought my phone because it's well, a communication device, a computer, camera, flash light and much more that fits in my pocket. 

I don't think of it as strictly a camera.

I'm writing this using my phone right now while chilling on the couch. Haha.


----------

